# Moving to Lisbon - Need Advice



## legrand96 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a new member of the ExpatForum from the United States, very happy to be here!

In June of this year I will be relocating from the US to Lisbon, Portugal for work. This is my first time living abroad for an extended period of time, so as you would imagine I have a lot of unanswered questions and concerns. When I arrive, my employer is giving me roughly 2-3 weeks to find permanent accommodations in the Lisbon area. My company is located in Alges which is just slightly west of downtown Lisbon. I would really like any suggestions on where to live in Lisbon. I am in my twenties and want to live somewhere where I can truly experience the Portuguese culture rather than be in a tourist area. I would also like to be in an area within walking distance to some of the nightlife Lisbon has to offer. 

As far as my living preferences, I am not opposed to living with roommates..as this would be great way to meet new people and also keep the rent low. Does anyone have any suggestions on potential areas to live? If you know of any useful websites to search for rentals please forward them on! I really appreciate your help and suggestions!

Thanks so much!

-Greg-


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome 
You need to spend some time in Lisbon to decide where to stay long term, things like public transport from home - work - nightlife which you can only discover if they suit you by being here. I'd suggest something like website "airbnb" and find a few places for a few months with locals till you decide where to be long term. It is far easier to find long term rentals, often not widely advertised, when you are over here rather then be locked into a rental on a place you don't want to live. Compared to my experience of the States things over here tend to be much more on a person to person basis.


----------



## legrand96 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for your response. Do you have any estimate on what I would expect to pay for monthly rent in the Lisbon area? From my research it seems like living in a shared situation is about half the cost of living alone.


----------



## Tessky (Sep 18, 2015)

I just joined myself and doing the same. I will be relocation to Lisbon for work in November. Did you figure out where you wanted to be?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I would start with a radius of your workplace and look at travel to it ...... unless you have a parking space, driving in Lisbon is difficult and not recommended.


Bus, Metro, walking .....


----------

